# A good dog electronic collar model?



## frank_lap_127 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi guys!
I'm training my first dog. I have access to a training club and I would be needing a good electronic collar for training my Wirehaire Korthal Griffon but I'm a bit lost in this universe... Anyone can help me?

By the way, it is my first post and I didn't saw a presentation section, so please forgive me if I didn't presented myself!

Thanks!

Frank


----------



## Lucky Lab (Apr 28, 2006)

I use DogTra products have had very good luck with them


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

Tri-Tronics is always at the top of the list. I love my G3 Sport Basic.


----------



## mmduncan (Dec 24, 2009)

Check Craigslist. I bought a Dogtra 1200NCP for $40 a couple months ago. Overall though the dogtra 3500 is a great collar. Easy to use and durable also has a great battery life. good luck and look around there is no reason to spend $300-$400 on a collar. Like i said mine was like new and the guy said he tried to train his shepard with it and it wouldn't work on him LOL. Funny my retriever does great with it.


----------



## Derek Lampert (Jul 8, 2009)

Tri-Tronics is the only way to go... I have G3 sport basic.


----------



## theplain (Aug 6, 2006)

Have had three Tritronics and two Dogtra. Reliability,battery life and resourcefulness(locate button,etc.)goes to Dogtra. I sold the three Tritronics and bought an extra Dogtra for backup(never have used it).


----------



## fetchingfloyd (May 12, 2009)

I use my e-collars 7 days a week and i have found sportdog makes a great reliable collar at a very reasonable price.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

I have used ecollars since the 70's and have always had Tritronics. My current favorite is the Pro 100. I highly recommend TT and their products. Their customes service is and always has been, outstanding.


----------

